# RTPCR for international travel



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

Is RTPCR still needed for international travelling from Philippines ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bishwajeetpatra said:


> Is RTPCR still needed for international travelling from Philippines ?


*RT-PCR test no longer needed for fully-vaxxed travelers*

*MANILA* – Fully-vaccinated Filipinos and foreigners who will enter the Philippines beginning May 30 are no longer required to present a negative reverse transcription-polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) test upon arrival in the Philippines.

In an online press briefing, acting Deputy Presidential Spokesperson and Communications Undersecretary Michel Kristian Ablan said the new protocol was contained in the resolution approved by the Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID) on Thursday.

Under IATF-EID Resolution 168, inbound passengers need not present an RT-PCR test, on conditions that they are 18 years old and above, and have at least one booster shot against the coronavirus disease 2019 (Covid-19).

Also exempted from the pre-departure RT-PCR requirement are those aged 12 to 17 who have received two Covid-19 vaccine shots, as well as those aged below 12 who are accompanied by fully vaccinated or boosted parents or guardians.

IATF-EID Resolution 168


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bishwajeetpatra said:


> Is RTPCR still needed for international travelling from Philippines ?


The Philippines doesn't require it but the country you are travelling to may still. Your airline should have that information.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If you do not have a booster shot, then testing before traveling is needed for foreigners.

Here is the official Philippine resolution



https://ops.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/20220526-IATF-Resolution-168-RRD.pdf



Here is US Embassy summarizing it:









COVID-19 and Travel Information | Last Updated: December 5, 2022







ph.usembassy.gov





*Entry and Exit Requirements*




Are U.S. citizens permitted to enter?  *Yes.*

*Entry to the Philippines:* Although travel to the Philippines is now permitted, U.S. citizens should know and comply with arrival and departure requirements as promulgated by the Philippine government , which generally include the following as a minimum:



Being fully vaccinated, except for minor children below age 12 traveling with fully vaccinated parents who can present acceptable proof of vaccination. *Unvaccinated foreign nationals will not be allowed admission into the Philippines*, and;
Passport valid for at least six (6) months at the time of entry.

When making travel plans, check destination-specific travel requirements to avoid unnecessary delays.


*Foreign nationals who are fully vaccinated with at least one booster shot* are no longer required to provide a negative RT-PCR test, provided they present proof of vaccination along with their valid passport; see IATF Resolution 168  for more information.


Foreign spouses and/or children of Filipino citizens and former Filipino citizens with balikbayan privilege under Republic Act No. 9174, including their foreign spouse and/or children who: (i) are not balikbayans in the own right and (ii) are traveling with them to the Philippines — who are unvaccinated, partially vaccinated and do not have boosters, are subject to quarantine upon arrival. You have the option to choose your quarantine facility. A list of quarantine facilities is available on the BOQ website .


The Philippine government requires all arriving passengers to complete a BOQ e-Health Declaration Card (e-HDC) . This includes children. You can register up to three days in advance of your departure for the Philippines through the BOQ’s One Health Pass webpage . Remember to save a copy of the transaction number and QR code, which will be required by Philippine immigration authorities.


*Return to the United States from the Philippines: *As of Sunday, June 12 at 12:01 a.m. EDT, the CDC rescinded its Order requiring all airline or other aircraft passengers to show a negative COVID-19 test result or documentation of recovery from COVID-19 to board any aircraft destined to the United States from a foreign country. *Of note, CDC’s Order requiring proof of vaccination for non-U.S. citizen nonimmigrants to travel to the United States is still in effect. For more information see *Requirement for Proof of COVID-19 Vaccination for Air Passengers .


----------



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> *RT-PCR test no longer needed for fully-vaxxed travelers*
> 
> *MANILA* – Fully-vaccinated Filipinos and foreigners who will enter the Philippines beginning May 30 are no longer required to present a negative reverse transcription-polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) test upon arrival in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


For pre departure test, Is RTPCR needed for 17 years and above people?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bishwajeetpatra said:


> For pre departure test, Is RTPCR needed for 17 years and above people?


In your first post you are asking about leaving the Philippines, all of the answers are about entering the Philippines, which is it?


----------



## bishwajeetpatra (4 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> In your first post you are asking about leaving the Philippines, all of the answers are about entering the Philippines, which is it?


My query is regarding leaving Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bishwajeetpatra said:


> My query is regarding leaving Philippines


That's what I read from your first post, disregard everything writen so far apart from my first post as it's all incorrect given your request.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

The only way to get the answer is for you to make a list of all the countries you are going to and then find out their entry requirements. Assume nothing. Always check with that countries official govt website. Some may not need it at all for vaxxed, some ask for 2 x vaxx + a booster, some may STILL want RTPCR. 

If you find that an RTPCR is needed then make a careful note of the time - some say 48hr before a flight, some say 72hr. Theres a lot of gotchas.


----------

